# Weeds in Flowerbed



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

My contractor just installed a rock flower bed but didn't put down a weed barrier cloth what should I do to prevent weeds from coming up. I have Prodiamine for my grass but I notice it's yellow and I don't want to turn my rocks yellow what can I use and how often?


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Call him back and make him do it right.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Roundup Max. Will kill for a whole year.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

I'll use round up. Do I need to spray the round up on top of the rocks.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Tennisace89 said:


> I'll use round up. Do I need to spray the round up on top of the rocks.


It needs to come in contact with the leaf of the weed you are tying to kill


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

I use roundup and for those that get through I use my Bernzomatic weed "torch"


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

I'll have to get a torch, will the torch burn or stain my river rock?


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

Tennisace89 said:


> I'll have to get a torch, will the torch burn or stain my river rock?


I was in a similar situation as you and ended up moving the rock and putting fabric down. If you can get the rock thick enough you might be able to stop seeds from germinating. I have a few areas without fabric and put the rock down about 3 inches or more and only get occasional weeds. I did try a torch at one point and didn't have any problem with rocks changing color but I found pulling weeds was quicker and safer.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

What's the best weed preventer I should put down. Right now I dont have any weeds.


----------

